# MAC Addict :]



## pennybeau (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello everyone!

I found a reference for here, from the community at livejournal. :]

I would just like to meet other make up enthusiasts, and share looks and ideas!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi and welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 7, 2007)

well hello there!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 7, 2007)

to Specktra!!


----------



## paopao (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi and welcome, I'm new here to


----------



## Rushch6 (Aug 7, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Dana72 (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## MACHOMULA (Aug 8, 2007)

You're  in the right place! Welcome!


----------

